# Αυτοκτόνησε ο Λεωνίδας Τζανής



## arberlis† (Oct 4, 2012)

Ο τελευταίος Έλληνας πολιτικός που αυτοκτόνησε, απ' όσο ξέρω, ήταν ο Αλέξανδρος Κορυζής το 1941. Λυπάμαι για τον Λεωνίδα Τζαννή, που ούτε τον ξέρω ούτε γνωρίζω αν είναι αθώος ή ένοχος, αλλά χαίρομαι που σήμερα ένας Έλληνας πολιτικός ακολουθεί την γιαπωνέζικη παράδοση. Μακάρι να γίνει πρωτοπόρος. Τότε, πολλά μπορεί να αλλάξουν. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην Ελλάδα όχι δεν αυτοκτονούν, ούτε καν παραιτούνται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Η είδηση:
*Αυτοκτόνησε ο πρώην υφυπουργός εσωτερικών του ΠαΣοΚ Λεωνίδας Τζανής*
Περιλαμβανόταν στη λίστα με τους 36 που ελέγχει το ΣΔΟΕ
(Βήμα)


Επί της ουσίας, και με όλον τον σεβασμό. Συζητήσαμε πρόσφατα για τη θανατική ποινή. Είμαι κάθετα εναντίον. Το ίδιο ισχύει, στο μυαλό μου, και για τη θανατική ποινή που επιβάλλει κανείς στον εαυτό του.

Καταλαβαίνω όλα τα επιχειρήματα, ακόμη και τα μπράβο που θα ακουστούν. Όμως...


----------



## arberlis† (Oct 4, 2012)

Αυτό που εννοώ, dearest doctor, είναι ότι επιτέλους κάτι διαφορετικό! Το δικό μου "μπράβο" είναι για το σπάσιμο της νεοελληνικής παράδοσης, όπου κανείς ούτε καν απολογείται ούτε καν ζητάει συγγνώμη ούτε καν παραιτείται, και την εγκαινίαση μιας γιαπωνέζικης κουλτούρας που είναι πολύ πάνω από αυτή την καραγκιόζικη ή χατζαβατική νεοελληνική που ξέρουμε. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο αν ο Τζανής ήταν ένοχος ή όχι, όσο το ότι φρόντισε να μας αδειάσει τον τόπο, να μην μας αναγκάσει να τον αδειάσουμε εμείς. Κι όσο για τη θανατική ποινή που επιβάλλει κανείς στον εαυτό του, ας διαβάσουμε ξανά τον Καμύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Ναι, ναι, φυσικά, όλα σωστά. Μέχρι κεραίας. Και πάλι, όμως. Είναι τόσο απόλυτος και οριστικός ο θάνατος... (Κι αν συζητάγαμε για υποβοηθούμενη ευθανασία θα δυσκολευόμουν ακόμη περισσότερο. Το ξέρω.)


----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2012)

Αλήθεια, δεν έχει άλλον πολιτικό που να αυτοκτόνησε, μεταξύ Κορυζή και Τζανή; Ομολογώ ότι δεν θυμάμαι κανέναν εκτός από τον Ζαχόπουλο.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καταλαβαίνω όλα τα επιχειρήματα, ακόμη και τα μπράβο που θα ακουστούν. Όμως...



Από τη δική μου πλευρά κανένα μπράβο. Καμία ανακούφιση. Καμία αίσθηση δικαίωσης για οτιδήποτε.
Οι Ιάπωνες καλά θα κάνουν να κρατήσουν τις παραδόσεις τους --κανείς δεν τους ζήτησε να τις αλλάξουν. Κι εμείς καλά θα κάνουμε να κρατήσουμε τις δικές μας. Και να εισαγάγουμε επιτέλους το κυριότερο που μας λείπει: το επίθετο _ευνομούμενη_ δίπλα στο ουσιαστικό _πολιτεία_.
Αν αυτός ο άνθρωπος ήταν αθώος ή ένοχος (και για τι) προφανώς δεν το γνωρίζω. Έχω όμως βάσιμες υποψίες ότι ακόμη κι αν διέπραξε κάτι έκνομο ανήκε σε μια εντελώς διαφορετική κατηγορία από εκείνους που πιστεύουν, διακηρύσσουν και εφαρμόζουν ανερυθρίαστα το αξίωμα _το νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό_. *Αυτοί* είναι το κατεξοχήν καρκίνωμα της χώρας μας.
Άχρηστη (πρακτικά) πληροφορία αλλά σχετική, ενδεχομένως, με το ψυχικό υπόβαθρο του ανθρώπου που αυτοκτόνησε: Από κάποιον που τον γνώριζε έμαθα ότι ήταν χαρακτήρας συνεσταλμένος ("του μιλούσες και κοκκίνιζε", μου είπε επί λέξει), χαμηλών τόνων, σεμνός. Δεν είμαι σε θέση να το διασταυρώσω, απλώς εμπιστεύομαι. Και προφανώς κάτι μου δείχνει γι' αυτό που συνέβη.
Εν πάση περιπτώσει, για να μη μακρηγορώ, λυπήθηκα πραγματικά, όπως λυπάμαι -ενίοτε οργίζομαι κιόλας- όποτε φτάνει κάποιος στο σημείο να αφαιρέσει τη ζωή του. Ελπίζω να μη γίνει παράδειγμα για κανέναν. Ελπίζω ν' αρχίσει να λειτουργεί το δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα και η δικαιοσύνη στη χώρα μου όπως αρμόζει να λειτουργούν σε μια _ευνομούμενη πολιτεία_.


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2012)

Αφού δεν έχουμε αποδείξεις ότι αυτοκτόνησε λόγω της πιθανής δύσκολης θέσης του στην πολιτική, νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ νωρίς για να αποκλείσουμε τα ψυχολογικά αίτια της αυτοκτονίας.


----------



## voulagx (Oct 5, 2012)

Εμαθα το νεο χτες το βραδυ απο φιλο μου ( και φιλο του εκλιποντα) που μου ειπε αυτα που γραφει και η Μπερνι, με το σχολιο της οποιας συμφωνω απολυτα. Λιγο σεβασμος στο νεκρο, ας μη γινουμε ζουγκλα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι χαίρεται κανείς πραγματικά ή επιχαίρει για την αυτοκτονία του πολιτικού. Και δεν μπορούμε να πούμε με σιγουριά τι οδήγησε τον άνθρωπο σε μια πράξη απελπισίας. Οπωσδήποτε δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε ευρύτερα συμπεράσματα. Δυστυχώς, δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε καν να φωνάξουμε όπως σχεδόν έκανε ο Άρης «Επιτέλους, κάποιος με τσίπα». Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Άρης αντέδρασε σχεδόν με χαρά λες και η πράξη του ενός θα μπορούσε να ξεπλύνει αυτό που νιώθουμε για το πολιτικό προσωπικό μας. Και εντέλει να ξεπλύνει και εμάς που τους ψηφίζαμε.

Μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε, νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε ότι την πατήσαμε. Και είναι ιδιαίτερα οδυνηρό όταν δεν βρίσκεις εύκολες δικαιολογίες και δεν είσαι έτοιμος να ρίξεις το φταίξιμο στους άλλους, στους ξένους. Ντρέπομαι που ο υπ' αριθμόν δύο του κόμματος που κυριάρχησε στα μεταπολιτευτικά χρόνια, ένας παρ’ ολίγον πρωθυπουργός, αποδείχτηκε τόσο ξετσίπωτος, τόσο ανίκανος να ζητήσει συγγνώμη από τον κόσμο που τόσο κορόιδεψε. Ντρέπομαι για χίλια δυο πράγματα που έχω ζήσει ή έχω ακούσει ή έχω μάθει ή έχω διαβάσει στα μεταπολιτευτικά χρόνια, μέχρι και για όλες εκείνες τις στιγμές που ακούγοντας τον έναν και τον άλλο να ψεύδονται ασύστολα στην τηλεόραση ήθελα να τη σπάσω τη ρημάδα. Ντρέπομαι που φτάσαμε στο σημείο να ασχημονούν μέσα στη Βουλή οι κρομανιόν της Χρυσής Αυγής και να τους είναι τόσο εύκολο να βρουν ακροατήριο. Ντρέπομαι που το πρόσωπο της Ελλάδας έχει ασχημύνει τόσο.

Δεν ντρέπομαι γιατί φταίω πάρα πολύ εγώ (δεν είμαι ενοχικός τύπος) ούτε γιατί φταίμε όλοι κατά το «όλοι μαζί τα φάγαμε». Αλλά, όταν ανήκεις σε ένα σύνολο, χαίρεσαι όταν το σύνολο προκόβει και ντρέπεσαι όταν δείχνει, όπως σήμερα, τις χειρότερες πλευρές του. Το γεγονός ότι ένας ευαίσθητος άνθρωπος σαν τον Άρη αναζητούσε το διαφορετικό ακόμα και σε μια αυτοκτονία δείχνει ότι οι προσδοκίες μας κινούνται αφόρητα κοντά στην απόλυτη συντριβή.


----------



## Earion (Oct 6, 2012)

Αυτό που δίνει τον ξεχωριστό χαρακτήρα στο γεγονός και προκαλεί τις ιαχές είναι το ότι ο αυτόχειρας διετέλεσε πολιτικός. Δεν γνωρίζουμε όμως ακόμα, όπως μας υπενθυμίζει η SBE, τα αίτια της πράξης του. Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να τον κατατάξω με τους υπόλοιπους συμπολίτες μας που δεν άντεξαν το ψυχικό βάρος της σημερινής κατάστασης και λύγισαν. Η κρίση περνά σαν οδοστρωτήρας από πάνω μας και πετάει δεξιά κι αριστερά της τα απομεινάρια. Δεν έχουν όλοι την ίδια αντοχή και μερικοί, οι πιο εύθραυστοι, για λόγους ενδεχομένως όχι ευθέως συνδεόμενους με την παρούσα συγκυρία, μένουν πίσω. Θα δούμε κι άλλα τέτοια, φοβάμαι. Κάθε φορά θα ξεμένουν όλο και πιο πολλοί από τους λιγότερο δυνατούς.

Ο κόσμος μας σείεται. Παλιότερα είχα θυμηθεί ένα τραγούδι του Κατ Στήβενς, που όλο μου ξανάρχεται στο μυαλό. Το ξαναβάζω τώρα στην πρώτη εκτέλεση:






Hunc ornatum mundi nolo perdere
Video flagrare omnia res 
Audio clamare homines 

Nunc extinguitur mundi et astrorum lumen
Nunc concipitur mali hominis crimen
Tristitate et lacrimis gravis est dolor
De terraque maribus magnus est clamor

O caritas, o caritas nobis semper sit amor
Nos perituri mortem salutamus
Sola resurgit vita

Δεν θέλω να χάσω την ομορφιά αυτού του κόσμου
Βλέπω τα πάντα να πυρπολούνται 
Ακούω τους ανθρώπους να βογγούν

Το φως του κόσμου και των άστρων τώρα σβήνει
Η γη τώρα γεμίζει από τα εγκλήματα των κακών
Ο πόνος βαραίνει πιο πολύ από τη θλίψη και τα δάκρια
Μέγας αχός σηκώνεται από γη και θάλασσες 

Σπλαχνίσου μας! Ας μείνει η αγάπη παντοτινά μαζί μας...
Εμείς που πάμε στο χαμό χαιρετούμε το Χάρο
Το μόνο που ορθώνεται ξανά είναι η ζωή


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2012)

Earion said:


> Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να τον κατατάξω με τους υπόλοιπους συμπολίτες μας που δεν άντεξαν το ψυχικό βάρος της σημερινής κατάστασης και λύγισαν. Η κρίση περνά σαν οδοστρωτήρας από πάνω μας και πετάει δεξιά κι αριστερά της τα απομεινάρια. Δεν έχουν όλοι την ίδια αντοχή και μερικοί, οι πιο εύθραυστοι, για λόγους ενδεχομένως όχι ευθέως συνδεόμενους με την παρούσα συγκυρία, μένουν πίσω.


Περί αυτοκτονιών και Μια απάντηση, της Αφροδίτης Αλ Σάλεχ. Που, ευτυχώς για την οικογένειά της και για όσους την αγαπούν, ανήκει στην κατηγορία των αυτόχειρων που προσπάθησαν αλλά δεν τα κατάφεραν.


----------



## arberlis† (Oct 6, 2012)

Αυτό που εννοούσα στο post που ανέβασα είναι ότι επιτέλους να κάποιος με φιλότιμο, με ευαισθησία – προς Θεού, δεν χάρηκα που αυτοκτόνησε, λυπάμαι πολύ, και κυρίως συμμερίζομαι τη λύπη των οικείων του που τον έχασαν. Αλλά σε μια χώρα όπου κανένας υπεύθυνος ούτε αυτοκτονεί ούτε παραιτείται ούτε απολογείται, αυτή η μοναδική πράξη μπορεί να μας κάνει όχι ακριβώς να χαρούμε αλλά να καταλάβουμε με κάποια ικανοποίηση ότι δεν είναι όλοι αναίσθητοι. Είναι μια θλιβερή μεν αλλά «καλή» είδηση.


----------

